# anyone remember sess



## massproducer (Apr 4, 2006)

when I first started smoking weed there use to be a lot of sess weed around.  i have been trying to figure out what that was for a long time now, but can not manage to find any strains.

Does anyone know what sess is?

i figure that it is the auto flowering and hardly grown ruderalis, but I am not quite sure.

this has me baffiled


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

I've heard weed referred to a sens bud. after sensimilla.

seedless bud. but never sess. the only ruderalis that I know of thats worth a damn is lowryder and its crosses.

I googled it and found:
marijuana dictionary:
Sess = marijuana 
just an old slang term of weed.
Wow never heard that term before. thanks massproducer gave me an excuse to google today.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Mutt, i just googled it myself and found it aswell.  I did not know that it actually just meant MJ, I always thought that it was a certian strain or something.  Now that explains why I can not find a strain.  Thanks again, isn't google wonderful


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 4, 2006)

where i grew up (Ontario, Canada) we had the term sess used a lot...it was what we reffered to as a type of weed...which is actually almost like a brick weed...but with less seeds or none...but it still full of stick and doesn't really get you high

that was what sess was to me growing up...and i still here the term thrown around here and there when chatting with pals back in Ontario


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 5, 2006)

Sess is an  old slang for sensimilla.  It means virgin female (seedless) pot.  No real strain such as "sess".  Any strain can be "sess".


----------



## rasta (Apr 5, 2006)

right you are dog ,,,,Pease ,love ,rastafari


----------

